# Creaking Shoe Issue



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I purchased a pair of FLR F-XX carbon soled road shoes, and right from the very first ride I've been experiencing a loud creaking sound from the right shoe whenever I'm peddling while standing. It's both annoying and embarrassing. The left shoe does not make any noise.

The first thing that I did was check the cleat, removing it and refastening it (Look red cleats/Keo classic pedals). I tried putting some Pedro's Ice Wax between the cleat and sole, and tried greasing the fastening bolts. None of this stopped the creaking. 
I tried fastening the same Look cleats to both pairs of my older shoes (Northwave and Adidas) and there's no creaking at all.

Any suggestions before I have to go to the trouble of sending the shoes back for exchange? Thanks.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Good luck returning them for that.

Ask a Mechanic: How To Quiet Squeaky Road Cleats


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I often get squeaky shoes, it's always the uppers. Used to primarily just be the synthetic material rubbing against itself or something, but now it's the boa wires too. Happens a lot after getting caught out in the rain. 

In the areas the wires route through I can get squeaking. Anywhere where two parts of upper material touch I can get squeaking. Buckle attachment points, pretty much everywhere.

WD40 rubbed all over everything helps almost always. You'll have to isolate the exact location of the creak and then lube it with something or another.


----------

